# Question- Vertex skimmer



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning. 

Quick questions for those Vertex users out there

I am the proud owner of a Vertex omega 150 but had a few question that Google search could not answer. 

1. Where do you aim for with your bubble break? 
- beginning of neck
- middle of neck
- top of neck

And why?

2. Do you run the skimmer with the air inlet (valve on motor)
- closed
- partially open
- fully open

And why?

Me, personally I run the air inlet partially open and aim for the bubble break 3/4 up the neck. 
This gives me a good daily collection. Not too thick, not too thin.

Thnx in advance
Mike


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

When I use to use my 150 I would run the Valve closed and water level to the top of the Body where neck and cup joined.


----------

